# combs



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What does it mean when their combs lay over?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

For my girl, it's that she doesn't feel good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can happen with molting. I saw it happen with my single combs. But it is attention getting when it happens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I always think it's a sign of illness.I don't believe it's a good sign.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Are talking of combs in general or to a specific chicken of yours?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Combs in general. I have several that have combs that bend to the side since the summer.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Leghorn combs usually fold over.Most hatchery chicks have some leghorn production blood in them.I see it more in my Meyer reds as compared to my Townline reds.

white leghorn


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, maybe it's in the breeding, genetics, etc.


----------

